# SWIMMING SULCATAS!



## DeanS

So! It seems that Leopards aren't the only swimming tortoises...my little sulcatas are enjoying a little exercise and playtime...well supervised I might add!

Climber






Eggroll





Jamie





Snowflake


----------



## Fernando

hahaha! That is amazing!


----------



## ChiKat

Jamie??

That's awesome  Great pics!


----------



## dmarcus

Wow that is awesome, I would have been to scared to even let them get in water that deep...


----------



## onarock

LOL!! Those are some GREAT pics Dean. Wheres Aladar?


----------



## DeanS

ChiKat said:


> Jamie??
> 
> That's awesome  Great pics!



Yeah! Recent developments have indicated that 'Jimmy' is a 'Jamie'


----------



## Jacob

Hahhaa now thats awesome!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

That's cool. Yeah, boxies and torties do have some swimming ability, but not much, so I'm glad you were watching them.


----------



## DeanS

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> That's cool. Yeah, boxies and torties do have some swimming ability, but not much, so I'm glad you were watching them.



Are you kidding?!?!? After a few minutes Eggroll fell asleep...still floating...head above water...how's that for instinct! Snapped another picture then took her out of the water! I'll post that later...got a family emergency...GOTTA GO!


----------



## Fernando

Did you put them in an empty pool and fill up or did you drop them in the water already filled?


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

DeanS said:


> GeoTerraTestudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool. Yeah, boxies and torties do have some swimming ability, but not much, so I'm glad you were watching them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?!?!? After a few minutes Eggroll fell asleep...still floating...head above water...how's that for instinct! Snapped another picture then took her out of the water! I'll post that later...got a family emergency...GOTTA GO!
Click to expand...


Well, tortoises have been known to float across bodies of water and colonize new areas that way. That's why there are giant tortoises living on the volcanic Galapagos and Seychelles islands today. However, I have heard of tortoises drowning in captivity as well, so it depends.


----------



## DixieParadise

Great pics and very interesting. I would have been too scared to try that. I panic sometimes when I bathe Gypsy, thinking the water might be too deep.


----------



## DeanS

FernandoM said:


> Did you put them in an empty pool and fill up or did you drop them in the water already filled?



Pre-filled with water temp around 85*

...and as promised before I abruptly left earlier...sleeping swimmer...


----------



## onarock

Pic of the year!


----------



## HankC13

How hilarious. Great pics.


----------



## dmarcus

onarock said:


> Pic of the year!



I agree..


----------



## Starjelly

Can Russians swim?....


----------



## ticothetort2

Awesome shots Dean, thanks for letting your little one's take the plunge!


----------



## Neal

Good are the pictures.


----------



## DeanS

Neal: But of course, what the eagle does not realize is that it is participating in a very crude form of natural selection.
One day a tortoise will learn how to fly.

I thought they had...40-something years ago! And his name was...GAMERA!


----------



## ccschwitzer

omg! adorable!


----------



## Tom

Fun stuff. We need to get you a tub big enough for Aladar.


----------



## Skyler Nell

That's awesome! They look so cute swimming.
I'm jealous! I tried this with my Desert Tortoises, when given the option sink or swim...they just sank  they will be sticking with shallow water from now on!


----------



## DeanS

Tom said:


> Fun stuff. We need to get you a tub big enough for Aladar.



That's funny! Because he's been staying outside and it's funny to watch him squeeze into my daughter's Little Tikes Playhouse...

He still soaks every other day in the same pool!


----------



## l0velesly

AWWW. That's too cute. I make my tort swim sometimes too, but it doesn't seem to enjoy it very much.
I love Eggroll, he's adorable, esp. in that sleeping pic!


----------



## evlinLoutries

Wow, how can u (torts) do that?
Amazing,,


----------



## RV's mom

how awesome! I never would have thought... RV went bonkers when I tried to put her into soak, and it wasn't that deep. Great pics, and yes, pic of the year!

teri


----------



## DeanS

lushcious said:


> I love Eggroll, he's adorable, esp. in that sleeping pic!



Thanks! She is adorable...isn't she?



sharkstar said:


> how awesome! I never would have thought... RV went bonkers when I tried to put her into soak, and it wasn't that deep. teri



The irony is...the pool was set-up for Aladar to soak...and the yearlings all materialized around me...so I thought 'What the heck' and was merely gonna dunk them real quick (instead of a misting)...when Climber went in, he immediately started kicking...so one by one I let them all have a go...and PRESTO! Everyone of them took to it...even little Snowflake was kicking butt...although at first she was swimming in pivot circles...then she was covering the whole pool like an Olympic champ!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Great pictures!


----------



## Bubba30

BRAVO! Those are amazing. How did they learn? 
XOXOX BUBBA AND CARLA


----------



## motero

Two of my 5 little ones can swim very well. The other three can walk under water. I can't figure what the difference is. Size and weight have nothing to do with it. I think the two that float know how to fill there lungs with air to increase there buoyancy. 

Great pics, I have never seen them rest in the water, always a bit frantic.


----------



## DeanS

motero said:


> Great pics, I have never seen them rest in the water, always a bit frantic.



Oh trust me! I had my camera handy...took the shot...and took her out! I NEVER leave them unattended in the water...except for humidity purposes...then there's like a 1/2 inch of water


----------



## Mao Senpai

That is awesome. I tried that with my leopards and they were all floating around swimming in the sink ! I.. have yet tried with my greeks but I would imagine it would be the same.


----------



## motero

I meant the tortoise is frantic while it is swimming. I have never seen them hold still and float.


----------



## DeanS

motero said:


> I meant the tortoise is frantic while it is swimming. I have never seen them hold still and float.



Yeah! That threw me for a loop too!


----------



## Candy

I love this. They look quite natural swimming like that. You have some beautiful Sulcatas there Dean.  I always think that it's strange that when I put Fernando in the bathtub and leave him for an hour that when I check on him he's sleeping with his nose underneath the water.


----------



## movenpick

wow it's amazing, i've never seen sulcata swimming before


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

!


----------



## SnakeyeZ

Wow scary! I love the pictures but I would have a tough time trying with my guys, haha.


----------



## hali

ahhh bless them


----------

